# Joel shapiro 100% fixed games



## joelshapiro (Oct 30, 2014)

Fixed Games, 100% sure, video proves!
http://shapirofixed.blogspot.com/
Contact me on email if you want to get today game, payment after win: joelshapiro82@gmail.com


----------

